

Ask HN: Is it just me, or has youtube become uselessly slow in the last month? - bane

I'm on the East Coast of the U.S. and have been noticing the last month or so that youtube has simply become fantastically slow. 1 minute videos take several minutes to buffer, anything longer is virtually unwatchable. Other video sites, (vimeo, hulu, etc.) seem entirely unaffected.<p>I post this today because the problem seems particularly acute today. I had a couple 2 minute videos (each with over a million views, so they're popular) take 15 minutes each to queue up today.<p>Is this a scale issue? Has youtube simply gotten too much video to properly cache? Any lessons to be learned in the startup world?<p>(I'm on fios)
======
atgm
I've always had a problem with YouTube where the first 10% or so of a video
will load, then it will just stop loading. It's really frustrating and the
only solution is to reload until it doesn't stop.

Recently, though, a lot of videos haven't even been getting that far!

------
bnycum
I recently saw a similar question. Someone suggested try using the Google DNS
(8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4) and it worked. YouTube has loaded horribly on my Comcast
Internet for years. Never have an issue with streaming HD Netflix though.

------
PonyGumbo
I'm also on Fios (in Massachusetts). I'm having the same problem.

